# St croix mojo bass rod ?



## Edge (Aug 11, 2014)

Anyone use them ? Thinking about buying the 6'8 medium extra fast for wacky rig , but wanted to see how they are as far as durability , sensitivity etc. thanks in advance


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Is it last years model or this years model? This years model they changed rod blank.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Bought a 7 ft mf for spinnerbaits and I love it. And all I do is boat flip


----------



## Justafisherman (Sep 27, 2015)

I have a 7' mh spinning that is a few years old. Very tip heavy and pretty sure I could shoot pool with it. It's now my wife's cat fishing rod. With that said, I haven't picked up a new one so I don't know if they've changed the blank and components or not. I've read and seen first hand that the 13 fishing omen spinning is a very good rod, should be comparable in price to the mojo bass.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Have a 7ft. Spinning rod. Happy with it. Would buy another.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

The legend and mojo are worlds apart. I have both. I use my mojo finesse for weightless senkos and drop shot. It's a good rod for those applications. I have the medium light so there is some bend in the tip that you can use to impart action without moving your drop shot weight. If you are using 1/4 oz weights this is the way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have several Mojo's and feel they are a very good rod for the dollar. Not as good as my Avid's but in 6'-8" medium/or medium heavy with fast tip they are good all purpose rods depending on what your primary fish specie is. You will find Abu and Fenwick to be a tad lighter in the same price range but they are not as rugged as the Mojo.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

i have 6 mojo bass rods. 1 on the SCII blank from a couple years back that is my dropshot rod. 5 more on the SCIII blank that I picked up off the marketplace this year. I dropshot a fair amount in the summer so its been used and kicked around the boat quite a bit and has held up nicely. Pretty sensitive even on the SCII blank. Not as nice as my premiere but no complaints. I have the rod you are looking at and use it regularly when wading the rivers. I like it for throwing weightless senkos and even for throwing smaller cranks and swims. it really excels when finesse fishing though. im feeling the bite way before the fish is feeling me.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a lot of Mojo's.....my favorite rod for the dollar honestly. Ive got all sizes of casting and spinning. Recommend it for sure!


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have four,All spinning.Two 7' med,One 6'8"mxf and one new 6'10"mlxf.I think the Mojo's especially the new ones are great rods for the money.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Also have some Mojo's and Legend Tournaments. I do not like anything in between. Cool reading some of the comments because I've tried a lot of different rods, including a few from other companies, and including my Legends there is not a rod out there I like better for throwing a weightless 5" senko. I feel like a have a laser on that rod and can consistently cast into tight spots with ease. Sensitive, light, and I've pulled a couple 5 pound bass and a couple 6 pounders this year with no problems.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone try the new Bass X? Curious how it might compare to the Mojo.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Bass X SCII blank - Bass Mojo SCIII blank


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks like a Triumph with a ddifferent color scheme


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The mojo bass was SCll blank in 2015 . Starting 2016 the rod blank is SClll. A lot of there rods are the SCll blanks.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

ristorap said:


> The mojo bass was SCll blank in 2015 . Starting 2016 the rod blank is SClll. A lot of there rods are the SCll blanks.


Are the versions with SC2 blanks more of a black color? Swear the ones at my local shop are not as purple as the ones on St Croix website.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

RiparianRanger said:


> Are the versions with SC2 blanks more of a black color? Swear the ones at my local shop are not as purple as the ones on St Croix website.


nah they look the same.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

On the blank where the action is it says scll or sclll blank.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Edge...sent you a PM.

Not sure how true this is and forgive me for not looking into the resources but I heard the Mojo Series and the Triumph Series are built in Mexico and the others are made here in the states? I don't want to believe that but maybe can anybody attest to it?


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes it's listed on the st croix website which are built where.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Yes it's listed on the st croix website which are built where.


Thanks Minnow.


----------

